# Another interesting site



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Found this while web-surfing this morning, can't have too many resources.
GRIT Magazine -- Rural America, Vegetable Gardening, Great Recipes, Livestock, Farm Machinery, Do It Yourself


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll have to subscribe to that magazine right after I move ... would really hate to miss an issue. For now, I'll be lookin' on the newsstands for it :2thumb:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Great find! and a great resource.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll have to go back and look at it but bookmarked!


----------



## tiedami (Feb 22, 2010)

bookmarked and next month when i have some extra cash im going to subscribe thanks Mr. bunkerbob


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2011)

HomesteadEarth.com Also, has a lot of good information and its Free so :wave:


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

It's from the same publishing company that does Mother Earth News... and from the cover shot, has the same look to it. MEN has been emailing me for at least a few months with subscription offers to Grit.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

my g-pa has every issue from before my Dad was born til now, he almost turned them in for the paper drives during the war, but decided against it


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I subscribe, good magazine.


----------

